
India's race to build a $650 ventilator - Kaibeezy
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-india-52106565
======
Kaibeezy
Ballpark estimate...

\- They have 50,000 ventilatators now.

\- 1.3 billion people.

\- Suppose they miraculously keep the infection rate below 50%, say 500
million over three months.

\- 15% need a ventilator, but flatten the curve and it’s 5% of 500m at any one
time.

Does that pencil out to... um... a million ventilators? Yikes. What did I miss
there?

